# Greetings from South Carolina



## ThatCertainGlow (Jun 23, 2012)

Hello. I am 38, and currently live near Columbia, South Carolina.

Bred mice acquired from a breeder who was retiring, starting at the age of 10 to about 15. I kept those lines until around 18 when they died out. I have personally known exactly two people in my life who enjoyed mice. That breeder, and myself. The internet has been an eye opening thing. Would really like to get back into it again, as I now have the time, space, and RUB bins will make all the cage hauling possible. 30+ heavy, glass tanks carted to the tub, for cleaning once a week, is something I may never be able to do again.

I have studied this forum for some time, and other mouse forums, for years. It was very impressive to see the work, and cooperation shown during the UK to US import. Such generous, kind breeders. Laigaie truly amazed me. The headache all that must have been!

Thought it was time to start joining some of these forums, and perhaps helping to answer the usual questions, when I happen to see them un-answered, so others don't have to. Although I will feel a bit nervous trying to boil down the many beliefs and practices to one, simple, average answer. Then there is the problem of correct grammar... uh, hmmm. Perhaps we will see how brave I feel. 

Take care!
Zanne


----------



## bonsai (Oct 14, 2012)

Hello Zanne.
Welcome.


----------



## andypandy29us (Aug 10, 2012)

hello and welcome


----------



## rachaelnicole98 (Oct 28, 2012)

Welcome!!!! If you are in need of females PLEASE contact me! I am from SC too but I can no longer keep my two beautiful does! :'(


----------



## Kaz115836 (Feb 20, 2012)

Hello and welcome from Iowa!


----------



## besty74 (May 26, 2012)

hello and welcome


----------



## spectrally (Oct 10, 2012)

Hello! Welcome!


----------

